
JavaScript: The Key to In-Browser Visualization - iamwil
http://eagereyes.org/blog/2010/javascript-key-to-in-browser-visualization
======
keefe
I could have done without the javascript evangelizing (not that I don't love
js too) - it would have been relatively easy to cover flex charts,
<http://flare.prefuse.org/> etc. and just make it a visualization article

